# First Planted Tank journal



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

This will be a journal if my first planted tank. Week one. I want see how the tank progresses, I'm going to change the background to black when I remove the hob filter .
Details:
29 gallon
Plants so far: java fern, anubias, anarchis naja, Amazon sword 
Pair of German Blue Rams
1 small pleco , thinking about replacing with Corys when he gets too big
Sand substrate
Using Flourish tabs
Eheim 2213 canister filter
Aqua tech 30/60 hob filter temporarily while the eheim seeds
Finnex fugeray planted+


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congratulations! It looks really nice. What size is it?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Good catch. That's a detail I should have included huh? I just edited to show its a 29 gallon


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> This will be a journal if my first planted tank. Week one. I want see how the tank progresses, I'm going to change the background to black when I remove the hob filter .
> Details:
> 29 gallon
> Plants so far: java fern, anubias, anarchis naja, Amazon sword
> ...


Looking good! What lights are you using? Are you using C02 or excel?


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks nice, love the driftwood.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Berylla, I'm using seachem flourish tabs in the sand and my light is a finnex fugeray planted plus led light.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That driftwood is beautiful! I love the shape of it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank looks very nice!Do you know what the wood is?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

chenowethpm said:


> Berylla, I'm using seachem flourish tabs in the sand and my light is a finnex fugeray planted plus led light.


Are you dosing with Excel?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

CB, not sure what the wood is, looks like manzanita. I got it from my lfs and it's screwed to a piece of slate. Stainless screws of course. What I do know is when I soaked it, there wasn't very much tannins released. None since it been in the tank. I like a lot though and the male ram loves chasing his lady through its branches.

Berylla, not dosing with excel, should I be. I'm new to planted aquariums, all I've done is put the tabs under the amazon sword. I would love to learn what else I should be doing. Any advice welcome from anyone with plant experience. I am getting more plants for this tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tank looks real good! What kind of photoperiod you starting with? Personally, I would start with about 7 and go from there.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually did start with 7hrs of light on. It's so hard to not turn them on when I am here and they are off. I just want to watch it like a tv. I do like the blue moonlights though.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks great! My only tip is at least in the picture it looks like you have your anubius planted all the way. You can't have the rhizome (sp?) under the surface. It will suficate the plant.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hotwingz, thanks. That's the kind of info I need.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya of course  good luck with the tank! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> I actually did start with 7hrs of light on. It's so hard to not turn them on when I am here and they are off. I just want to watch it like a tv. I do like the blue moonlights though.


Get a timer on your lights.It will help control any user variations and give you a special time to look forward to every day.
I was one "of them" who ran lights ALL DAY, but in cutting back hours have a nicer looking tank and appreciate the time I do get to see it lit up.
Kind of got used to looking at it unlit also,the fish are all still active during the day and I even feed with lights off.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I do have it on a timer. I'm saying that it's so hard for me, I want to turn the light on during the off cycle because I can't get enough of watching the two blue rams swim through the plants. They are really active when the blue moonlights are on though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I originally found it very hard to reduce my lighting time(painful even)! I love to stare at the tank all day long if I'm home,but the growth of algae(bba) was the main reason for reducing light.My plants may actually be growing more and better now,and my co2 last longer since its time was reduced with lighting cycle also.
As for the fish,they really don't seem effected at all or even care!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update: After changing everything around twice, changing the background to black, and adding and trimming some new plants. And attaching my moss to lava rocks. Here's an updated shot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good. I see the Anacharis is doing really well. You need to get some Ludwigia Repens in there to add a little color...very easy plant. Make sure the rhizome on your Anubias and Java Fern are not buried in your substrate.

Are your Rams hiding?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

jrman83 said:


> Are your Rams hiding?


Yeah, the rams were hiding in the pic cause I just rearranged everything. Before I did they were rubbing up against each other and bumping into each others sides. I took a video, I'll try to post it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank does look good!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Guess the rams like the new scape better. I came home today and discovered eggs on the back of a slate cave I made for them. Here's a pic of the male protecting the eggs from above.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Needless to say I'm pretty excited. Although not ready to raise baby fry if they hatched. I have a ten gallon I'm preparing to set up below this tank but I won't get the stand ready for at least a week.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's too cool!Don't worry what happens to the eggs this time.If they do hatch ,then at least you know you can prepare for better results next time.From what I have seen once they start to breed it should go on for maybe 16 weeks.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Almost all of the eggs have turned white today. I'm assuming that this means they were not fertilized. Is this a water quality issue. I've never tested the hardness and my pH is a constant 7.4.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is usaully from hard water or the male not doing his job.
Like we were saying in hard water the eggs outer shell is too hard for them be fertalised.
I would test gH/kH.
Buffers are NOT an option,but cutting(mixing) ro with the tap is.
I do breed all my guys in ro/di remineralised very lightly.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, my lfs only carries the kh and I can't find a gh test in town, I'll have to order it. I did pick up the API kh test. And the result was 4 drops to turn yellow, 4dkh. What does this mean?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

4 is pretty good .My tap is 3 on a good day less others.I'm going to guess your gH won't be real high either ,but no real way to know.KH helps to keep your pH stable and avoid swings.4 is very good for plants I believe.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Found a new lfs in my area, turns out they had a gh kit. It's a Hagen nutrafin and I tested my water. 7 drops to get blue from the pink, multiplied by 20 gives me a gh of 140, moderatly hard. Multiplied by .056 gives me a dh of 7.84. So what do I do with this info?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, at least you know. That should be good enough for snails...I think. It is always good to know what you water's chemistry is and GH is just one of the pieces.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I guess I'm just wondering if there's any options for me to get soft enough water for the ram eggs to get fertilized and hatch. Mixing tap with rodi water for water changes? If not I'll probably get some more fish in the rams tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mixing RO is the best way to lower your water's hardness. Will also affect KH and PH. You will need to get a KH test also just to see how much you are effecting it...just to know and be safe. KH holds your ph stable.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't want to say breeding in "display" tanks doesn't work,but with really challenging fish or for best results,the basic bare bottom breeing tank is best.It allows easier cleaning and has less hazords for the fry.So if you really wanted to breed the rams you should get them into a clean tank and try mixing your tap with ro.
If you are going to buy ro from an LFS(or even distilled from walmart) test it so you know what you are working with and it will make it easier for to keep your water consistent.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> Tank looks very nice!Do you know what the wood is?


The wood looks very similar to what I've got in my 38. My lfs (Feeders Supply) calls it red spider wood..not sure where the "spider" part comes from, but it is kind of reddish when wet. It seems to be a very dense hard wood and mine didn't bleed much tannin either when soaked. They have some fantastic pieces sometimes, although a little pricey on the larger ones.

Tank looks awesome Chenowethpm!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Weekly update:
I got a couple new plants in the tank, they added a pop of color. The tank has turned into a jungle and I like it. It has developed a bit of green algae, doesn't bother me to much but I'm reducing the light cycle to 6 hours or so to try and combat it. GBRs are loving all the plants and cover. I can watch this tank for hours, it being my first planted tank and all. Enjoying it to the fullest. NEED MORE TANKS!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update: it's been so long since I updated this thread. I've been so busy I barely had enough time for upkeep and pics and posts took a back seat to life. The tank has gone through many changes since the last post. Both my german blue rams have died and I thinned out the plants and moved stuff around multiple times. Still love looking at this tank for long periods of time. I do miss my spawning pair of blue rams. Here's an updated pic:


----------

